# [WTF] Dobok collar colours



## nuhash (Apr 15, 2011)

I want to buy a new dobok for competitions and I was wondering about the collar colour and how it will affect me when entering competitions

I understand that black collars are for black tag upwards but is it acceptable for a coloured belt to wear a black collared dobok? 

And just to be specific, will the BTCB (British Taekwondo Control Board) disqualify me on the grounds that i am wearing a black collared dobok when i am blatantly a blue belt?


----------



## hungryninja (Apr 15, 2011)

Color belts are not allowed to wear the black v-collar.



nuhash said:


> I want to buy a new dobok for competitions and I was wondering about the collar colour and how it will affect me when entering competitions
> 
> I understand that black collars are for black tag upwards but is it acceptable for a coloured belt to wear a black collared dobok?
> 
> And just to be specific, will the BTCB (British Taekwondo Control Board) disqualify me on the grounds that i am wearing a black collared dobok when i am blatantly a blue belt?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 15, 2011)

No where is a black collar allowed except for BB


----------



## Manny (Apr 15, 2011)

Now let me ask, why we have to have the collar the same color than the belt, it's a mess change the color of the collar everitime a student go from one belt to another, is this fasion or mode?

The black collar on a black belt makes some sence but for the rest of the colored belts is messi as I wrote above.

Who makes mandatory this collar colored, why and since when?

manny


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 15, 2011)

Manny said:


> Now let me ask, why we have to have the collar the same color than the belt, it's a mess change the color of the collar everitime a student go from one belt to another, is this fasion or mode?
> 
> The black collar on a black belt makes some sence but for the rest of the colored belts is messi as I wrote above.
> 
> ...



It's only a black or white collar, so it only changes once not on every belt.


----------



## andyjeffries (Apr 15, 2011)

nuhash said:


> I understand that black collars are for black tag upwards but is it acceptable for a coloured belt to wear a black collared dobok?
> 
> And just to be specific, will the BTCB (British Taekwondo Control Board) disqualify me on the grounds that i am wearing a black collared dobok when i am blatantly a blue belt?



I found this that says black collar is for dan grades only.

I don't know where you got black tags from, people are told (I believe) at the compulsory technical seminars before BTCB dan gradings that 1st kup must wear white collar.


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

if in doubt, go white.

You will have a LONG time to wear the black collar! 

and ask your instructor.


----------



## nuhash (Apr 15, 2011)

thing is, there are a few red belts at a BTCB club that wear the black collared dobok but i dont know if they have ever competed in major competitions so its a bit confusing 

the reason i said black tag was because the BTCB seems to consider black tag as a non-coloured belt


----------



## masterchase (Apr 15, 2011)

Do many of you use Poome collars?


----------



## puunui (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't think they made poom collars anymore. Most schools I know use black belts and black collars for their poom holders, not poom belts. Some schools use the poom belt as a bo dan belt, for adults and children.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 18, 2011)

You can still even get Adidas poom collar dobok from Sang Moo Sa.


----------



## StagTown (May 22, 2011)

Poom suits are for junior blackbelts (under 16) but most clubs wave this, black collars are for black belts and in the btcb it is looked on as disrespectful to wear one if youve not dan graded.......iv still a few white collared suits in good order and I wear them often with my blackbelt I dont mind not wearing that either, its how you train or how you perform in a compitition that counts not the suit your wearing.


bests stagtown


----------



## msmitht (May 22, 2011)

StagTown said:


> Poom suits are for junior blackbelts (under 16) but most clubs wave this, black collars are for black belts and in the btcb it is looked on as disrespectful to wear one if youve not dan graded.......iv still a few white collared suits in good order and I wear them often with my blackbelt I dont mind not wearing that either, its how you train or how you perform in a compitition that counts not the suit your wearing.
> 
> 
> bests stagtown



Poom is for jrs under 15. Once you are 15 you are considered a dan unless you are going the 4th poom route.
Only black belts wear black collars. Colored colars are for moo duk kwan and tang soo do.


----------



## andyjeffries (May 22, 2011)

StagTown said:


> in the btcb it is looked on as disrespectful to wear one if youve not dan graded.......



I think that's a bit of a big generalisation.  For example, we're a BTCB club and don't consider it disrespectful.  We wouldn't order one for a coloured belt student, but if a student joins us from another club and only has a black collar uniform, we wouldn't bat an eyelid...

Of course, when it comes time for dan grading, the BTCB Dan Grading Panel wouldn't allow it (but they aren't the whole of the BTCB).


----------



## StagTown (May 22, 2011)

> Of course, when it comes time for dan grading, the BTCB Dan Grading  Panel wouldn't allow it (but they aren't the whole of the BTCB).



But there the elected ppl who set the guidlines of conduct.....the tennets etiquette/modesty springs to mind!


----------



## StagTown (May 23, 2011)

> Poom is for jrs under 15. Once you are 15 you are considered a dan unless you are going the 4th poom route.
> Only black belts wear black collars



yes your right I stand corrected


regards stagtown


----------

